# Simulador de circuitos RF??



## xXKuroroXx (Ago 15, 2010)

Hola a todos.. este es mi primer post y solicito ayuda.. Soy estudiante de ultimo semestre de Ing. en telecomunicaciones y estoy en un proyecto "Bloqueador de señales de celulares" para las carceles u otra necesidad y necesito un simulador de circuitos electronicos donde puedas ponerle una antena al circuito y medir la frecuencia que transmite o si ustedes saben una alternativa para poder lograr la medicion.

Soy de Chile y las bandas que se utilizan en la telefonia celular son las de GSM 800 Mhz y 1900Mhz, proximamente 3G 2100 Mhz.. construire uno que bloquee estas frecuencias a bajo costo de construccion.. si sale todo bien posteo el proyecto..

gracias a todos


----------



## Van der Ziel (Ago 16, 2010)

Bueno... es difícil encontrar simuladores para trabajo en RF, pero creo que hay un software en la web de Motorola, si tienes suerte tal vez consigas bajar la versión demo...


----------



## xXKuroroXx (Ago 18, 2010)

Despues de probar el proteus, multisim y orcad encontre uno que me sirvio.. se llama advanced design system "ADS".. lo recomiendo..


----------



## Van der Ziel (Ago 19, 2010)

Es posible que me des el sitio para descarga? es que ADS es un acronimo que se usa para designar a varios tipos de software de diseño...


----------



## xXKuroroXx (Ago 29, 2010)

te lo mando por privado ya que nose si se pueden publicar links...

el que los quiera me manda un pv..

no puedo mandar privados.. asi que publicare los links igual..

El programa es un simulador de circuitos de alta frecuencia llamado ADS "Advance Design Sistem".. es su version 2008 y esta solo en ingles.. es pesado *POR*q*UE* es completisimo.. viene completo.. con activador y tutorial para el activador muy facil...



> http://www.home.agilent.com/agilent...c=eng&ckey=1297113&nid=-34346.0.00&id=1297113
> Eso es lo que se puede publicar en el foro.
> 
> *2.9*  Los usuarios no pueden publicar, solicitar ni difundir información que  promueva el plagio, la piratería, la divulgación de números de serie,  crack o similares, o copias no autorizadas de material protegido por  derechos de autor.


Suerte a todos..


----------



## Van der Ziel (Ago 29, 2010)

Bueno, le quiero decir a Cacho, que el hecho de pedir links de programas no necesariamente es piratería, si te informas un poco, la mayoría de software trae versiones "demo" con las que se puede trabajar un poco, así que te invito a creer en la buena fe de quienes participamos en el foro, ok?


----------



## Cacho (Ago 29, 2010)

Van der Ziel dijo:


> Bueno, le quiero decir a Cacho, que el hecho de pedir links de programas no necesariamente es piratería...


Claro que no, mientras el programa sea gratuito.


Van der Ziel dijo:


> ...si te informas un poco, la mayoría de software trae versiones "demo" con las que se puede trabajar un poco...


Exactamente, y el link que dejé en el post va a la versión demo de este programa. Te dirige a la página oficial del software de donde la podés bajar.


Van der Ziel dijo:


> ...así que te invito a creer en la buena fe de quienes participamos en el foro, ok?


Y yo te invito a leer (y revisar a conciencia) el link que dejé. Y a leer con un poco más de atención lo que xXKuroroXx decía (dice) en su post:


xXKuroroXx dijo:


> viene completo.. *con activador y tutorial para  el activador* muy facil...


A menos que "activador" quiera decir "versión gratuita de evaluación", algo no anda bien ahí.

Y sí, creí y creo en la buena voluntad de quienes estamos en este foro, lo que no quita que por error u omisión violen las normas. Si no creyera en la buena fe de xXKuroroXx, lo habría suspendido, cosa totalmente innecesaria al tratarse de una violación involuntaria de las Normas de Participación.

Saludos


----------



## Van der Ziel (Ago 30, 2010)

Ah... comprendo jejeje, no es nada personal Cacho...


----------



## Cacho (Ago 30, 2010)

No hay probema VdZiel.

Saludos


----------



## NNX (Ene 16, 2012)

Hola xXKuroroXx!  cómo estás? quería consultarte si conseguiste ayuda con este software dado que preciso simular unos mezcladores y no tengo demasiada información del funcionamiento del mismo. Tendrás algún tutorial o manual que te enseñe diseño y simulación con ADS? 

Muchas gracias!
Saludos!

Diego


----------

